# list of complex carbs



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 24, 2005)

What are the foods with the best complex carbs?


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet Potatoes
Yams
Long Grain Brown Rice
Old Fashioned Oats
Scottish Oats
Pearl Barley
Fruit
Whole Grain Bread
Fiber One
All Bran w/ Extra Fiber
Uncle Sam Cereal 
Brown Basmati Rice
Lentils


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> What are the foods with the best complex carbs?



Complex/Starchy Carbs

*Whole or rolled grains:* Oats, barley, rye, buckwheat, brown rice, (brown) basmati rice, triticle, spelt, bulgar/wheat
*Legumes:* Chick-peas, kidney beans, lentils, chana dhal, black beans, white beans
*Starchy Vegetables:* Yams, Sweet potato, Taro
*Sprouted grain breads:* Multigrain, pumpernickel

Other good carbs (not complex)

*Skim Dairy:* FF milk, natural FF yoghurt
*Fruits:* Berries, apples, pears, citrus, bananas (esp. around workouts), stone fruits


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> *Sprouted grain breads:* Multigrain, pumpernickel


Is whole Wheat bread really bad for you?  I cant get my mom to buy multigrain or sprouted grain.  She already gets pissed because I throw away a bunch of yolks when I make my eggs.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 24, 2005)

_If you were born in of those old tribes in Africa and you happen to be a cannibal, I bet women is a complex carb for you. _


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 24, 2005)

broccoli


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 24, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _If you were born in of those old tribes in Africa and you happen to be a cannibal, I bet women is a complex carb for you. _


All this time I was just using them for cardio.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 24, 2005)

ZAGLOBA said:
			
		

> broccoli


I think vegetables are for fiber and vitamins.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 24, 2005)

ZAGLOBA said:
			
		

> broccoli


 This isn't really considered a complex carb... more of a fibrous green veggie.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Mar 7, 2005)

What makes complex carbs better for us than other carbs?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Complex carbs like oats and brown rice are slow burning (minimal processing) so they don't spike your insulin and they give you energy you need to fuel your workouts


----------

